# Huns coming back



## mburgess

I went deer hunting back in my home area around Rolla, Bisbee, Perth area. The deer were aroung, but I was carrying the wrong gun all weekend. The Huns have definitely made a comeback up in the North country. I moved at least 7-8 healthy sized coveys of huns walking and saw at least 2 more on the roads. Great to see! Also kicked up a covey of sharps of at least 30 strong. They are definitely starting to flock up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Good to hear, it's been too long since I've seen them in good numbers.


----------



## Shu

I've stumbled into a few coveys in MN also. Good to see again.


----------



## Rick Acker

They are no where to be found in the S.E. & S.W. I've been on a dozen or so trips and haven't seen a hun all year. That is a first for me! They can't be up much!


----------



## Springer

Rick have you been out west of GF? We have shot 4 on 3 of our times out. I just seen a covey last week of about 15 about 3 miles west of GF and just south of Demers.


----------



## mburgess

I've put on a ton of miles this year walking and I haven't moved one covey of huns south of the interstate. North of Jamestown I've moved a few coveys 3-4 this year, but north along the canadien border they are all over. Talked with my dad and he saw a couple more coveys pecking for gravel on gravel roads while out deer hunting this weekend. They are definitely back up there. People have to remember that huns are upland gamebirds that don't thrive in corn country or thick CRP. They like small grain stubble fields and knee high crp for roosting/nesting and that is all that is planted up north along with canola. The new corn that can be planted in north dakota is not going to increase hun populations south of interstate. Don't ever expect hun numbers south of interstate like they were over a decade ago! They will still be down there, but will be spotty at best.


----------



## mnswd

Who saw them in MN - was this nothern MN?


----------



## pointblankshot

Springer,

Your right about west of GF. We chased after them today matter of fact, got a shot off but they are jumping mostly just out of range. We were a few miles farther west than you mentioned but basically same area.[/i]


----------



## deacon

Huns in the 80's were everywhere, nothing today even comes close.


----------



## Cowvet

Myself and a couple other guys hunted McIntosh and Emmons Counties 11-6 to 11-11. We moved 6 coveys of huns and alot (hundreds) of sharptail. Most of the sharpie flushes were over 100 yards out and were wild. Only got a shot at a few - gen a single or small group. Did kill 1 prairie chicken @ Zeeland. I don't know if the flock of 6 it got up with were sharpies or chickens. All in all had great dog work. Pheasant numbers were tough on the dogs in some places due to too many birds running around. Found the best hunting to be in tall wheat or knee high grass.
Pat


----------



## pointblankshot

Is it easier to hunt those sharpies earlier in the year? It seems like most are having the same problem of them jumping 60-100 yards out. I know that they group up later in the year, but man are they jumpy!! Just wondering if it's better towards the opener.


----------



## Shu

MN huns in the SW part of the state


----------



## mnswd

Cool - hope to get down to the Jordan area this weekend for some Pheasant hunting.

I have not hunted in MN yet this year (twice to ND) I hope to see at least a bird or two.


----------



## NDTerminator

Have a couple coveys around my place, NE of DL. Shot two this year, the first I've gotten since the mid 80's...


----------



## Springer

Shot these guys just west of GF and a couple of roosters.

[siteimg]3030[/siteimg]


----------



## mburgess

Nice picture. I went out this weekend on Saturday, on 3 walks and moved 4 different covies of partridge. My dog handled the birds well, held his points well, but I just couldn't get into gun range. They like the open country in stubble fields, but all those eyes looking for danger made it difficult to get into shooting range. I've never really gone after just huns, but did have some fun even though I came home empty handed. There are a lot of huns in the northern tier of the state.


----------

